

South Africa: Getting your slice of Uber’s success - buyx
http://www.moneyweb.co.za/news/industry/getting-your-slice-of-ubers-success/

======
buyx
The comment by Uber South Africa's spokesperson shows that Uber is sensitive
of the perception that poor labour is being exploited by capital-rich wannabe
taxi kingpins (which this article is aimed at):

 _Asked about the prospects of investing in Uber vehicles, Uber Communication
Associate for Africa, Samantha Allenberg told Moneyweb that Uber is currently
focusing on the empowerment of drivers to build their own small businesses.
Uber is trying to secure a financing solutions for drivers to enable them to
buy their own vehicles._

Until Uber actually does this, they'll just be entrenching the existing
massive inequality in South Africa.

